# Cloning dogs?



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I has been made aware to me today that they are or have been already cloning dogs in Texas and have been doing this for some time with horses. I'm really not to sure what to think about this and was wondering what others here thought about this topic. First I am not sure what long term effects would come from this or how someone would even be able to register a dog that this has come from.

Yes I understand that it would bring back some super dogs of the past, but is it ethical to do this? I'm not for this, but thought it would be something good to discuss


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm against cloning. I'm against genetic engineering.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Even though I am against genetical engineering I'd be really really tempted to clone my boy ... yes, that makes me a hypocrite... 

I remember that movie where you could go to the store and get your pets cloned. Problem was that they aso started to clone people even though it was illegal.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It would be a very cool way to decide nature v. nuture!

Although then you also have to consider epigenetics role.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Having the same dog recycled every 12 years or so seems pretty tempting... I bet it's incredibly expensive though and probably best that it remain so.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

It would never be the same that dog would never experinace the SAME exact things in life. And therefore even tho its tecnancly the same animal it will never ACT 100% like the original. JMO


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't find the thread

The GSD that found a survivor in the twin towers 9/11 was cloned. The owner of that dog now has all 5? clones. They were also on the Today show.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I'm against cloning. I'm against genetic engineering.



Most definitely.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

ChristenHolden said:


> It would never be the same that dog would never experinace the SAME exact things in life. And therefore even tho its tecnancly the same animal it will never ACT 100% like the original. JMO


Very true. That is why it would be so tempting. I would love to know what my male would have been like if he was brought up the right way.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Found some articles (with pictures  ) of the cloned GSD

9/11 Search And Rescue Dog Cloned - CBS News

German shepherd puppies, cloned from hero 9/11 search and rescue dog, come to L.A. | L.A. Unleashed | Los Angeles Times

Heroic German shepherd lives on through cloned puppies


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am against cloning. Putting aside the moral aspect of it, cloning totally knocks out any reasoning to continue to breed to better the species.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I'd clone Sigurd! How cool would that be to have two Sigurds at once?


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with most on this topic. In one aspect yes it would be nice to have some of these old famous dogs back, but then on the other hand where would they fit in? Would people look at these dogs as a living thing or would they be considered expendable. I am sure this debate came up when people first started to do AI's or froze dog's semen.

And then there is the issue of breeding such a dog, would you consider buying a pup from a breeder that bred cloned parents?
I just don't think that we are ready for these type of things to be done with dogs yet when we have issues with our shelters being full of unwanted dogs that have been thrown to the curb like yesterdays trash. I figured I would put this topic up to see what other members thought of this being done.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

The GSD that was cloned lived to be 16, I think it died from illness as a result from being at ground zero. Would I buy a clone of that dog? I would want to know more about the dog but I wouldn't rule it out. But....

I agree, this science isn't something I feel our society is ready for. We have too many problems we can't handle aready. We can't stop an oil spill but we can clone a dog. Messed up!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It sounds like something out a of Sci Fi movie. I am still trying to figure out how they clone the dogs.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

I think cloning is an excellent tool for science. Having uniform populations of organisms (bacteria, worms, mice) is crucial to studying the affects of drugs, genetics, diet, etc.

Cloning dogs is different, though interesting. I see potential for creating cloned working dogs as it would somewhat simplify training efforts. But besides that and the occasional pet "re-make", I don't see cloned pets becoming the norm in the future. It's expensive ($50,000) and I doubt the price will ever come close to getting a dog the 'old-fashioned' way.



Lilie said:


> cloning totally knocks out any reasoning to continue to breed to better the species.


I don't understand why cloning would eliminate the reasoning to continue breeding. Are you assuming that the ideal specimen of a GSD is already created?! (Disregard personal feelings for your own dog .) With cloning there is no variation, and there's no potential to find something better when everything is the same.



NarysDad said:


> Would people look at these dogs as a living thing or would they be considered expendable.


Do you imagine that they'll be thought of as machines or robots?! That's silly. I can't foresee them being classified as "non-living" when they are in-fact a living dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

By the way, they no longer clone dogs.

Six Reasons We’re No Longer Cloning Dogs


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I really don't know anything about cloning and how possible and safe it is, but if it was proven 100% safe, i see no problem with it. I think it would be great if you had that perfect dog and were able to clone it. I see nothing wrong with it and everything right with it IF proven safe.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if I could afford it, (gosh knows what it would cost),,I would have cloned Dodge in a new york second,,he was the 'perfect' dog


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WynterCote said:


> Are you assuming that the ideal specimen of a GSD is already created?! (Disregard personal feelings for your own dog .) With cloning there is no variation, and there's no potential to find something better when everything is the same.


That is pretty much what I'm thinking. Wouldn't the act of cloning lessen our chances to create the ideal specimen? Pretend there are no moral issues, pretend there are no health issues regarding cloning. Pretend it is a perfectly safe, yet expensive way to insure your dog's genetics will continue exactly the same way again and again and again.....


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm against cloning humans, but not against genetic engineering like stem cell research. I figure if you have $50,000-$75,000 just sitting around and your perfect pooch passes on why not? It's too expensive and out there to become a serious fad and if it makes someone smile and brings back something that meant the world to them they should go for it


----------

